# Stacking vivariums



## Ratmandocymru (Sep 28, 2009)

Really silly question, is it safe to stack Vivariums on top of each other? I knwo you can get viv stacks but they are all one unit.

Reason for asking is i am thinking of building a few vivs, and just wondered if i could stack them on top of each other, it would be 1 4x2x2 and a 3x2x2 with another 3' and a couple of 2' stacked on top.

also whats the best glass to use in them? i've been quoted silly prices for the 4x2x2. £70 from one place.

Cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stacking them is fine.

if you've 2 * 3x2, a 4x2 and some 2x2's i'd put the 3x2's on the floor, a 4x2 and a 2x2 on top and then the other 2x2's on top of that. The sizes of the vivs will support the weight from above.

Best glass depends what you're putting in them. 4mm toughened should be fine for most things but shop around for prices.


----------



## Ratmandocymru (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Meko, in the 4' is going to be a Beardie/plated or skink, haven't quite decided yet, 3' will have a Corn, King and possibly a 3rd for a royal and the rest will house Leopard Geckos.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

4 mm toughened will be fine by the sounds of it 

i'd have a good shop around for glass as it normally the most expensive part of the build so if u find a cheap price for glass then your overall cost would be cut down by alot


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

Try Brownhills glass co ltd beecham close WS9 8UZ ive just bought 2 pieces 312mm x 880mm 4mm toughened polished edges £7 + vat each


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Word of warning....make sure that all vivs have their own independant thermostat...as you will get heat transfer from the bottom cage into the middle one..especially if it has spotlamps in it...which means that the middle cage will always be the hottest unit....and the coolest will be the bottom one..etc Even if they are all identical in size..one stat won`t be enough..as the fluctuation can be considerable,: victory:


----------



## leoguy (Apr 20, 2010)

nick gilchrist said:


> Word of warning....make sure that all vivs have their own independant thermostat...as you will get heat transfer from the bottom cage into the middle one..especially if it has spotlamps in it...which means that the middle cage will always be the hottest unit....and the coolest will be the bottom one..etc Even if they are all identical in size..one stat won`t be enough..as the fluctuation can be considerable,: victory:


or you could put an insulating layer between them to stop the heat transfer, obviously if you have space and dont mind the asthetic disturbance.


----------

